# xp sur Powerbook G4



## rabizman (28 Août 2007)

Bonjour 

Je viens de m'inscrire au forum pour demander de l'aide.
Personnellement j'ai eu jamais l'occasion d'utiliser le systéme mac.
Voila j'ai un copain qui a un *pc portable powerbook g4* et il veut installer windows xp dessus, est ce  possible si oui comment on fait epuis pourriez vous me dire comment on fait pour demarrer sur un cd(boot prority).

Merci d'avance


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2007)

Salut, 


D'abord, on ne dit pas un pc portable, mais un Mac portable powerbook G4. Ca pourrait en agacer certains.

Ensuite, il est impossible d'installer Windows directement (en natif) sur un powerbook, car son processeur (PowerPC) ne le permet pas.

Il faut alors l'installer via un logiciel que l'on appelle un émulateur. Le plus connu est VirtualPC. Windows fonctionne alors, mais avec des performances particulièrement médiocres. Pour faire fonctionner des applications de bureautique ou de gestion, ça peut aller. Mais pour le reste, il ne faut pas s'attendre à des miracles...


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2007)

Et puis windows......ça ne lui sert à rien.....il a un mac


----------



## rabizman (28 Août 2007)

ok merci pour ta réponse, mais tu peux m'expliquer comment ca marche avec l'emulateur, est ce que je doit booter le cd de windows avant d'installer virtual pc ou et comment on fait pour booter avec le cd ?


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2007)

Il faut d'abord installer VirtualPC, puis simplement suivre les instructions lors de l'installation...


----------



## rabizman (28 Août 2007)

Merci divoli

Tu m'as rendu un grand service


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2007)

Il faut bien comprendre un chose: install&#233; via VirtualPC, Windows fonctionne d'une mani&#232;re plus ou moins lente. Ce qui rend l'utilisation de Windows tr&#232;s limit&#233;e.

Par contre, les MacIntel (c'est-&#224;-dire les nouveaux Mac &#224; processeurs Intel) permettent d'installer Windows comme sur n'importe quel PC, avec les m&#234;mes performances qu'un PC &#233;quivalent, et en dual-boot avec MacOS X...


----------



## Tarul (28 Août 2007)

rabizman a dit:


> Merci divoli
> 
> Tu m'as rendu un grand service



Tu aurais eut toutes les r&#233;ponse si tu avais pris la peine de lire : *Pr&#233;sentation des solutions de virtualisation et de bootcamp* qui est en t&#234;te du forum.


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2007)

Ah ben oui, tiens, j'aurais pu mettre le lien... :rateau:


----------



## rabizman (28 Août 2007)

Ms virtual pc on peut que faire tourner sur xp est ce que je peux installer avec bootcamp ou autre logiciel qui tourne sur powedrbook g4


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2007)

rabizman a dit:


> Ms virtual pc on peut que faire tourner sur xp est ce que je peux installer avec bootcamp ou autre logiciel qui tourne sur powedrbook g4



Je n'ai rien compris &#224; ta question.

Bootcamp ne fonctionne pas sur un powerbook.

Tu as bien lu le topic indiqu&#233; par Tarul ?
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=159917


----------



## rabizman (28 Août 2007)

le truc c ke je peux pas lancer virtual pc car ca marche ke avec xp


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2007)

rabizman a dit:


> le truc c ke je peux pas lancer virtual pc car ca marche ke avec xp



Non, VPC marche avec toutes les versions de Windows, sauf Vista.


----------



## rabizman (28 Août 2007)

je crois ke on c pas compris la je suis devant un mac "powerbook g4" j'ai telecharger vpc
ms je peux pas le lancer ce qui est normale a mon avis car il fonctione que sous le systéme de windows. Tu peux me dire kel logiciel utiliser sous mac pour installer xp?


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2007)

VirtualPC est un logiciel commercialisé par Microsoft, et il ne se télécharge pas (il faut l'acheter en boite).

Je ne sais pas ce que tu bricoles, mais tu vas droit dans le mur...


----------



## Tarul (29 Août 2007)

rabizman a dit:


> je crois ke on c pas compris la je suis devant un mac "powerbook g4" j'ai telecharger vpc
> ms je peux pas le lancer ce qui est normale a mon avis car il fonctione que sous le syst&#233;me de windows. Tu peux me dire kel logiciel utiliser sous mac pour installer xp?



1&#176 Fais un effort dans l'&#233;criture de tes messages, nous ne sommes pas sur un chat ou un sms. Merci

2&#176 As tu lu le message que j'ai donn&#233;(et qui est tr&#232;s visible)? VPC existe en version Windows et Mac *power pc*. Mais il n'y a pas de d&#233;mo. 
Plus d'information par ici : http://www.microsoft.com/france/mac/virtualpc/default.mspx


----------

